# German Christmas markets tour



## Goldwinger (May 10, 2005)

We are looking to go to Cologne, Aachen, Monschau markets, I have looked at Cologne and Aachen I am happy with there stellaplatze as far as distance from the town, however looking on goggle the one at Monschau looks a long way from the town can anyone help is there a bus or is it closer than it looks on Google. Thank you.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

It's quite a 'downhill walk' and a nastier 'uphill walk' back to the van, from what I can remember. :wink: 

tony


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

As Gemmy says, its a steep downhill/uphill walk to/from the market from the stellplatz.

This stellplatz gets mobbed at Xmas market time, ok for daytime parking but probably not the best place to spend the night at that time of year. You might be better off going just down the road to the Rurberg Stellplatz for the night where there should be more room....

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=1368

Its also in the Bordatlas under Simmerath-Rurberg.

Pete


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

peejay said:


> As Gemmy says, its a steep downhill/uphill walk to/from the market from the stellplatz.
> 
> This stellplatz gets mobbed at Xmas market time, ok for daytime parking but probably not the best place to spend the night at that time of year. You might be better off going just down the road to the Rurberg Stellplatz for the night where there should be more room....
> 
> ...


When we went last year the stellplatz was busy and full of non-motorhomes as well. 
Yes it's a stiff walk down and back up again and the market snakes through the town as well - it's not all in one place.

If we went again we wouldn't bother with the stellplatz and drive straight down to the car park next to the bus station and the indoor market area.

Here http://goo.gl/maps/UYIAQ

There were several m/homes parked there last year.


----------

